# Using a GPS



## Joe (Nov 27, 2011)

so search wont return results for GPS so if its been discussed please point me in that direction. basically what is the fastest loading gps that you guys use? i know how to map but on the long distance transports and junk it would be nice to have a little help. i was thinking about getting a garmin but i have heard of people getting routed in some back woods areas.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the Garmin nüvi 1450LMT 5-Inch Portable GPS Navigator with Lifetime Map & Traffic Updates.  I turn the traffic feature off, as it's not too accurate, but the lifetime map update is a great feature.

Like anything, using a GPS is a tool, and isn't a replacement for common sense and map reading skills.  I found it especially useful on long distance transports and when trying to find addresses at night.

I had an instance where my partner was asleep and I relied too heavily on the GPS to get to a call.  A 15 minute drive on the freeway turned into a 45 minute response on side streets.  That said, I wouldn't work a shift without it.

Good luck!


----------



## Joe (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks! yea definetly not a replacement for the good ole thomas guide but like you said partners sleep and when you wake them up for a call they have groggy eyes and mis-read the map pages haha. i have heard that garmin like to route you in some weird areas where tom tom doesnt. all i really care about is how fast it will get the satelites and that it will actuall get me to the call. where i am the city is layed out in a grid and my droid does ok but sometimes it locks up and thats no bueno.

i am curious on how the title of my thread changed and you have a billion posts


----------



## MMiz (Nov 27, 2011)

I changed the thread title to make it more specific so that you'll hopefully get more replies.  

Back when I worked on the rig my GPS had a connection for an external hockey puck-like antenna that would pick up sites nearly instantly.  I'd throw it on the dash and I was good to go.  I didn't have to drive slowly hoping to get a signal or give it time to find satellites if the rig was off for a while.  I'm not sure if they make external antennas for newer GPS units.

I have a billion posts because I've dedicated my life to EMTLife,  That, and I'm an administrator and can edit things like that.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 27, 2011)

When using a Garmin GPS, be sure to set the route type to "Fastest" and turn off all avoidances except for perhaps "Carpool Lanes". Garmin-calculated "shortest" routes tend not to be, and it has a bad habit of choosing vastly more inconvenient routes in order to save 30 seconds or 0.1 miles. The detour feature is also terrible; as far as I can tell, it only allows you to detour around the next instruction or road. Aside from that, I've been very favorably impressed with my service's Garmins and a newer model one of my partners uses.


----------



## Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

no other imput from others?  i do like the price of the garmin mmiz, thanks for your imput


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 28, 2011)

In town all our mapping is done via Thomas map books. Out of town is done via google maps on my iPhone lol.


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 28, 2011)

Since I doubt I could rely on my partner to properly read a map book and navigate I've been relying on a TomTom Via 1435TM. 

Good: 
Easy to see
Easy to hear
Few mapping errors
Little arrow tells you which direction you'll be turning at the next street on your route

Bad:
Update website/software sucks 
TomTom released the GPS before all the update stuff was in order

After a minor scare I was able to update the maps (lifetime maps) and it also has traffic. Finds satellites pretty darn fast. Sometimes acts funky if it's not plugged into an outlet (charging). So far so good though.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 28, 2011)

OP, I'll give you a hand-- the search is difficult with three letters, you need to use an alternative search term
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=25586
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=23810
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=23751
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13349
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=19859
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16619

I'll repost a response I gave a few years ago-- which remains true 



> I might be old school on this, but I firmly believe you need to know your response area well, and cannot rely on a GPS unit for every call. With that said, I take a portable GPS with my on my shifts, but usually only for long calls.
> 
> The first few weeks you work in a new area, you should have the map out all the time. If you are working non-emergency, find all the facilities and homes you go to ofen. In your posted time, find the closest hospital to each of them. Then find the easiest way between them. How do you get from each posting spot to these facilities?
> 
> ...



I encourage you to stay off highways whenever possible, remaining on local roads gives you more options if things go wrong, and are easier to manage with L&S...


----------



## MMiz (Nov 28, 2011)

Good points. I had it set to avoid highways and selected NOT to avoid u-turns.  That's actually what got me in trouble one night. Instead of hopping on the freeway I took back roads. I knew it was bad when I was on dirt roads.


----------



## feldy (Nov 28, 2011)

I use the rand mcnally book as my primary, and I have a garmin as my GPS. But i find that my iPhone GPS is sometimes more accurate than the Garmin GPS.

I have followed my GPS to a call and to a hospital where i was only a few minutes away originally but the GPS put me way our of the way and I got in big trouble for that (even though it was a non critical pt). But that being said, they are great to have as a secondary resource.


----------



## Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks dan! thats more along the lines of what i was looking for. I am in fto right now in an area that isnt that bad and were usually not first in so when were getting close to scene we can follow fire in. ive been using thomas guides for the last 3 shifts and am getting the hang of it and i actually like it. but when im released from fto i would like a backup to my/ my partners maping, especially when we are going to downtown los angeles or high density metro areas haha.


----------



## jwallace327 (Nov 28, 2011)

*virtual memory*

I think using any form of turn by turn directions is going to hurt your ability to truely know your way around. Map books and Google maps are great cause you get a birds eye view built into your head. Easy to see how the person driving is a human navigation system of her/his service area would be most desirable. Turn by turn is in and out, you will forget where you were by the time you get where your going.


----------

